# affordable tires



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

hey guys ,

any one have a link to a place with affordable tires? my stockers suck and my mud tires have more holes than i can plug or want to plug,

i rarely ride it anymore for fun so i am thinking just a good tread pattern, any help boys will be appreciated,

thanks in advance


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

http://www.nebraskatire.com/

This is where I order my tires from but I'm not sure how the prices will compare to dealers in your area.

A few weeks ago I picked up a set of 4 of the Mud Gear tires for my Traxtor, about $270 delivered.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

4wheelonline.com or discounttiredirect.com
dtd has excellent customer service
[zack-800-589-6789 ext51875]
specialize in gbc tires


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks guys , i will check them out


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

don't know where the cheapest tires are but from what I have read the Bighorn's are a great all around tire for Mud and Snow and good grip but thoose wont be cheap so probaly not much help.

what are you running for Mud tires now?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yea those would be cool but not really affordable for as much as i ride it anymore, i think a buddy gave me a price of 5 bills, not really feeling that i have to pay for obamas hawaiin vacation, can't have him stressing now can we.

i have itp mudlites but theyre old and worn and full of holes. i used it to clean up debris at work one day,won't do that again haha

snowing good right now, drove the kids car home into it and it was awesome, very cool little puddle jumper


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Kenda BearClaws... 

Excellent tire, and one of the least expensive out there. 

Ya never know who is going to have the best price. Sometimes Discount Tire, sometimes RMATV, sometimes ATV Outfitters, sometimes EBAY... you really have to shop around.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks dave i will check them out


----------



## 90w250mm (Dec 3, 2009)

*tires*

gbc dirt tamers, you can order direct less than $400 shipped for my rhino 26" and same sizes for a buddies teryx, and they have fast shipping. I am actually wanting to say they were like $360


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

any pics?????????????


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

lots of pics on their websites--irv


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

www.mud-throwers.com Ordered a set of 27" ITP 589 M/S on black ITP Delta wheels for $640 shipped and got them within 2 days. I highly recommend that site.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i have custom rims already, but that site is cool and the prices are decent also

thanks for posting up the link , you guys should check it out the rims have come along way since i got them.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

check out the 2 i gave you. they may have lower prices and free shipping.
i talked to zack at discount tire direct and he quoted me lower prices
than were listed. 4wheel had the best prices i had seen on itp and
bighorns--irv


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

I think discount tire always does the free shipping and they will also price match if you contact them... (at least they do for me with auto tires)


----------



## Kenkreger (Dec 17, 2001)

www.Rockymountainatv.com has great prices on Carlisle (made in usa) and they ship free if over $100 order. They came very fast.


----------

